# TCD Boat Launch Bloopers!!!



## stillgrinding (Aug 29, 2009)

Saw this today at the dike. Seem like he made his own launch lol


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

ouch!


----------



## WOODY2373 (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

it's OK.. he just didn't want anyone to steal his trailer...


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow! Thats pretty bad. Not watching behind you while you back up, and hitting the gas pedal hard enough to get both trailer axles off the seawall. Miiiiiiiiiight wanna employ a spotter next time. He'll likely wind up needing to pay the "stupid tax" to get that mess straightened out.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

lol...dodge owners.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

seen a lot worse on the dike ramps


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> lol...dodge owners.


Prolly a Desperado owner too!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

"Missed it by that much"!!!


LOL...


Beware of any new "recently repaired trailers" for sale.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

ignorance can be expensive.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Prolly a Desperado owner too!


does look like a trailer for one. you know those desperado's can launch with no water. probably too much drag on the trailer when he put the boat in reverse.


----------



## stillgrinding (Aug 29, 2009)

Haha the guy was not even around to try to get the trailer out. Seem like nothing gonna stop this guy from fishing lol hope he did better than the launch haha


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

i would have just headed off shore and not come back!!
How the F does that happen!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

He probably had his wife park the truck. :slimer:









JK, Ladies!


....and where's the curb?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

From the classifieds down below, does this guy drive a dodge??

*WTB-Trailer for 22' bay boat* 
Looking for used tandem axle trailer. Aluminum is good or Galvanized in decent condition will work also. Not looking for perfection, just better than what I have now.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

will see who it was when they post up a thread on if you can bend a boat trailer back in shape to use again,lol


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder if anybody saw em do that? Lol


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

Is the weight of the trailer enough to bend it like that or did the boat slide off the trailer AFTER it was backed into that position?


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

i say load the boat back up an find a really bumpie road that should do it lol


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Is the trailer actually bent? It looks pretty straight on the drivers side. I think the passenger side looks damaged because of the lateral bend in the I-beam (optical illusion).


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

hey, after the other thread, just be thankful this guy ain't blocking the ramp or worse yet, other fishermen with the elite boating skills. :biggrin:


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

place was packed that day...he was in a hurry he said!!


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

Wonder if he's stupid enough to try and get the boat back on from there. But look at the bright side......I get much better tire wear on the front axle now.....I have a dock space when I get back......I DARE someone to try to unhook my trailer.......the big parking places were WAY over there....... IT'S RAM TOUGH.........just testing my coupler,had one come off last year!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Prolly a Desperado owner too!





Gilbert said:


> does look like a trailer for one. you know those desperado's can launch with no water. probably too much drag on the trailer when he put the boat in reverse.


defintely not a desperado.. note the bunks in the front center to hold a V bottom bow.. more than likely a haynie with raised storage lids.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Jetty Ling said:


> Is the weight of the trailer enough to bend it like that or did the boat slide off the trailer AFTER it was backed into that position?


The boat would have to be on it I think.

The scenario in my head went like this. He got to **** at dark and got out of truck, loaded boat, and unhooked everything. He backed down what he thought was the ramp but was a little wide and trailer went over. He then jumped out of truck and dove into water and swam for the boat before it hit the wall. Then he beached the boat on the empty ramp so that he could park truck. He realized he wasn't going to be able to get trailer up without help so he said F it and went fishing. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Relax, all right? My old man is a television repairman, he's got this ultimate set of tools. I can fix it.


----------



## KennerTRP (Jan 10, 2006)

Trailer is bent. Look at second photo. Man, how do you live that one down?


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> Is the trailer actually bent? It looks pretty straight on the drivers side. I think the passenger side looks damaged because of the lateral bend in the I-beam (optical illusion).


Looking at it the closer, I think your right. I hope he figures out his little hiccup and has a good day fishing. I don't think that could happen to " anyone", but I suprise myself sometimes with the uh-oh moments I have!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

easy fix, take off the pvc guide posts, place underneath edge of trailer meeting bulkhead, put the truck in drive and give it gas.

there's a pencil mark on the trailer right where it is bent hanging over the bulkhead


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> lol...dodge owners.


'Zackly.

It's these idiots that create inconvenient rules for the rest of us.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

That's gonna take more than one roll of duct tape.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

KennerTRP said:


> Trailer is bent. Look at second photo. Man, how do you live that one down?


 I think you are correct, but it really doesn't look that messed up to me. I bet he pulls it home with boat loaded on it.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

In that second pic ... is there someone in the driver's seat?!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

But it was windy out side lol


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

That Robbie Guy said:


> In that second pic ... is there someone in the driver's seat?!


It's the truck behind it at the amp.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

That Robbie Guy said:


> In that second pic ... is there someone in the driver's seat?!


I don't think so. I think it is the red truck that *IS* in the boat ramp.

I-beam looks pretty bent to me hwell:.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

It doesn't take too much imagination to see how this happened. There are pilings sticking up everywhere but in front of the other ramps - and this ledge.

I'm curious about getting it back where it belongs without getting a spud barge or something over there to lift it. I guess maybe some boards or - as suggested above- some pvc to slide it up.

I've sure entertained folks at the ramp before - maybe a little compassion is in order here.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

It looks like there is a business card tucked in the window seal on the second pic. I bet a tow truck driver raced to get there first!


----------



## motorman007 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey, is that the new tilt trailer I heard about. they make launching aboat quick.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

missed it by THAT much.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Outearly said:


> It doesn't take too much imagination to see how this happened. There are pilings sticking up everywhere but in front of the other ramps - and this ledge.
> 
> I'm curious about getting it back where it belongs without getting a spud barge or something over there to lift it. I guess maybe some boards or - as suggested above- some pvc to slide it up.
> 
> I've sure entertained folks at the ramp before - maybe a little compassion is in order here.


I think you could take off the back tires and lift it from the boat while someone drives the truck forward. Put the PVC under it to help slide up on the bulkhead. Or get some timbers under the axle to use as lifting levers while someone drives the truck. I think I could get it out.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

slip some 2X4's under the tires and have somebody stand on the opposite end for leverage while the other guy drives. (one guy per side and one driving)


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

all you need is a skyhook, lol


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

clint623 said:


> slip some 2X4's under the tires and have somebody stand on the opposite end for leverage while the other guy drives. (one guy per side and one driving)


 ...or that. Good idea!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Bull Red said:


> ...or that. Good idea!


a couple of 2X4's, a roll of duct tape and a crescent wrench is all a man should ever need. lol


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> I think you could take off the back tires and lift it from the boat while someone drives the truck forward. Put the PVC under it to help slide up on the bulkhead. Or get some timbers under the axle to use as lifting levers while someone drives the truck. I think I could get it out.


the boat will push down into the water if you try to lift from it.



clint623 said:


> slip some 2X4's under the tires and have somebody stand on the opposite end for leverage while the other guy drives. (one guy per side and one driving)


2x4 not strong enough for that. maybe a 2x8


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Unhook it and float it around to the ramp...it's aluminum!


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Those are good ideas. I'm pretty sure there would be a crowd, they all have cameras on their phones. I can just imagine a giant CF posted on youtube of me trying to get that thing out....


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

If it was a tilt trailer, they might could trailer that out without tearing up the fenders. A couple of 4x4 posts, and that would slide back up. 

Somedays, its just better to stay in bed.


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd get it out the same way I got it in, move that little pointer to D and hit that skinny pedal on the right...


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

The 2X4 lever would probably work. A guy next to us backed his trailer off the boat ramp at a lake one time and it only took 2 of us to lift the trailer up while the guy pulled forward enough to get the front axle back on the ramp. 

He initially had his boat on the trailer and was spinning his wheels trying to get the trailer over the hump. He asked if I would hook up to him and pull him up. I talked him into using my idea of manual labor so that I didn't rip his axles off lol.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

I bet their boat was tied up on the left side of that last pier.

I never realized there was no curbs or guard rail there. They are probably just glad the truck didnt go in too!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> the boat will push down into the water if you try to lift from it.


With 2 tires removed I bet you wouldn't have to lift more than a few hundred pounds. Two guys should be able to lift that standing on the boat deck. But I like Clint's lever under the tires idea better.

So who's going to help this guy?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

bighop said:


> I'd get it out the same way I got it in, move that little pointer to D and hit that skinny pedal on the right...


Yeah...but tie the trailer to the dock so it doesn't slide back while you hook it to a Ford!

I read on another forum where they buy those Dodges so they can get guts, glory and respect from bikers...dont say nothing in the commercials about trailer backing abilities!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> With 2 tires removed I bet you wouldn't have to lift more than a few hundred pounds. Two guys should be able to do it standing on the boat deck. But I like Clint's lever under the tires idea better.
> 
> So who's going to help this guy?


Seriously, that thing will float!


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

Guy'll probably sue TCD for not having warning signs up...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> defintely not a desperado.. note the bunks in the front center to hold a V bottom bow.. more than likely a haynie with raised storage lids.


so you think he stubbed is toe on the storage lids and his foot was in too much pain to use the brake pedal? that's possible.


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

you got it.... you got it... come on back... WHOA!!!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

osoobsessed said:


> missed it by *THAT* much.


That's what I thought :cheers:. (See post #9 ).

Next thought was:

"Who moved the 2nd ramp?" :spineyes:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> With 2 tires removed I bet you wouldn't have to lift more than a few hundred pounds. Two guys should be able to do it standing on the boat deck. But I like Clint's lever under the tires idea better.
> 
> So who's going to help this guy?


you aren't good at physics are you?



imagine what the front of that boat is going to do when you put 2 guys up there(we'll call them Larry and Curly)....then they are going to try to lift a "few hundred pounds"

the bow of the boat will start to dip, and will continue until either the bow hits bottom, or (more likely) - the boat will slip (float) rearward.

the trailer will come down (if it even gets lifted) and Larry and Curly are going for a swim.

make sure Moe takes video.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Seriously, that thing will float!


maybe with you tied to it


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Seriously, that thing will float!


Yeah I know. I've floated one off the end of a ramp before. So you think he should tow the trailer to the ramp with his boat? Then he could tie some rope to it and pull it up the ramp? I bet it would be a bear just trying to unhook it in that position.

I still say the lever under the tires is the best idea I've heard so far.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> maybe with you tied to it


You are a bigger moron than that dude that purchased that POS Desrerado...oh wait, ....


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> Yeah I know. I've floated one off the end of a ramp before. So you think he should tow the trailer to the ramp with his boat? Then he could tie some rope to it and pull it up the ramp? I bet it would be a bear just trying to unhook it in that position.
> 
> I still say the lever under the tires is the best idea I've heard so far.


No, I say just unhook and drop it...the boat will help, but you probably want need it. Using the dock for pivot and a well placed rope, I could correct this obvious mistake that IJ made in no time!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> You are a bigger moron than that dude that purchased that POS Desrerado...oh wait, ....


are you bothered? and what's a desrerado? chinese made boat?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> you aren't good at physics are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'mon engineer! Check the displacement. That is no small boat judging from the trailer. :spineyes:

Buy ya books, send ya to school and look how ya act. :rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> you aren't good at physics are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets assume then there are four guys, since we assumed 3 already... one can be idling the boat forward to eliminate boat slip rearward.

better yet, we could take the anchor rope, tie it to the back end of the trailer, run it over the truck and under the front end out the back, tie it to the boat, and drive the boat off using the rope to lift the back end of the trailer while the truck owner pulled it forward, only 2 people needed then...

we're farked if there is only 1 person in this deal though


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> are you bothered? and what's a desrerado? chinese made boat?


Only thing that bothers me...I'm limited to the amount of red I can dole on your ***!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> lets assume then there are four guys, since we assumed 3 already... one can be idling the boat forward to eliminate boat slip rearward.


the force placed downward on the boat will cause it to sink down further into the water.

get a sky hook.


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> Yeah...but tie the trailer to the dock so it doesn't slide back while you hook it to a Ford!


Are you watching me? How did you know that?

I'd push the truck in too, just to make it more sporting for my Ford.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> the force placed downward on the boat will cause it to sink down further into the water.
> 
> get a sky hook.


this


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> the force placed downward on the boat will cause it to sink down further into the water.


So?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> this


that's a stupid idea. almost as dumb as buying a desperado boat.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

good luck with that.

:rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

don't knock it till you tried it


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> this


 Ha ha! You're assuming he doesn't mind effing up his truck in the process.


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> this


tell that stickman to keep his head down!

66sec......
22sec......


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> Ha ha! You're assuming he doesn't mind effing up his truck in the process.


its a dodge bro. he's already got an effed up truck.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FlatoutFishin said:


> You are a bigger moron than that dude that purchased that POS Desrerado...oh wait, ....


Somebody actually bought one of those fugly crossover shallow deep drafts??? :biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> that's a stupid idea. almost as dumb as buying a desperado boat.


 are you bothered?


Bull Red said:


> Ha ha! You're assuming he doesn't mind effing up his truck in the process.


what got him into this mess to begin with? I wouldn't put anything of the table for this person. It'll just be a little anchor rope mark. Must be related to FoF. LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bighop said:


> So?


another one that doesn't understand simple physics.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> its a dodge bro. he's already got an effed up truck.


quit picking on yer cousins man, go help them out. :biggrin:


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm of thinking, no offense, that the trailer might float, rather than will float. The finding out part on that deal would be really interesting. If it doesn't float - my aluminum trailer seems to sink just fine when I back it in the water- a whole new level of CF is introduced.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

It would be really funny if this guy posts up with something like "Need help with trailer at TCD!" :slimer:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Somebody actually bought one of those fugly crossover shallow deep drafts??? :biggrin:


crossover huh? what you got?


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Somebody actually bought one of those fugly crossover shallow deep drafts??? :biggrin:


Then put a ladder on it...I mean really, what idiot needs a ladder to slide over a 10" side in less than waist deep water? The same one that has no depth perception at a boat ramp!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I think he just took the term "Boat Launch" a little to serious!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Then put a ladder on it...I mean really, what idiot needs a ladder to slide over a 10" side in less than waist deep water? The same one that has no depth perception at a boat ramp!


depends.. if I was in waist deep water to you, the ladder wouldn't even fold down in the water before it hit bottom.. so no, I wouldn't need it then either. I'd love to see a video of you trying to climb in a boat from real waist deep water.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Outearly said:


> I'm of thinking, no offense, that the trailer might float, rather than will float. The finding out part on that deal would be really interesting. If it doesn't float - my aluminum trailer seems to sink just fine when I back it in the water- a whole new level of CF is introduced.


It'll float...4 inflated tires will keep it there no problem! Seen bigger trailers than that stay afloat! True the tongue might drag some but it won't go all the way down.


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> lol...dodge owners.


He was probablly in a hurry and ticked off because some Chevy owner was delaying things by putting all his **** in the boat after he got in the ramp. One rod at a time. I've seen it thousands of times.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I wouldn't want to be the one trying to unhook the trailer from the truck.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> depends.. if I was in waist deep water to you, the ladder wouldn't even fold down in the water before it hit bottom.. so no, I wouldn't need it then either. I'd love to see a video of you trying to climb in a boat from real waist deep water.


I don't climb dummy, it's more of a throw the heavy stringer in, then "POP"...you can do that when you have the dexterity of a 18 year old!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

those new hips put some spring into your hops.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I wouldn't want to be the one trying to unhook the trailer from the truck.


Just back the trailer back till the wheels hit water and the trailer rises...then its no problem. Just don't pull another IJ moment and drop that back axle!


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> another one that doesn't understand simple physics.


It only matters until the weight being lifted equals the weight of the water displaced by the downward motion of the large V-hull that thing carries, then what happens Bill Nye?

How much does one of those trailers weigh?


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like he already tried to use a 2x4 to pry on it. Look between the bunk board up front. Looks like a 2x4 sticking out.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Does that trl. have a handicap sticker on it!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Alright, Infammous u bring a rope, clint u bring the 2x4's and Flatout u bring a snorkel, Ill bring the beer and a video camera. We will get that sob out.
How deep is it there? If its shallow enough, u could pull two wheels off to lighten it up and pick it up from the rear. Looks like u only need to get a few inches to clear the fender well. does the fender well come off? If u could get the fender off I think u could just pull it out. I would like to see if it floats, I dont thk I would want to bet my trailer it. Maybe with more floatation
x2 on looks like somene attempted to use a 2x4


----------



## Fishing Aggie (Aug 22, 2007)

Maybe we should all go get a six pack, drive down and watch the show when he tries to load the boat!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> Alright, Infammous u bring a rope, clint u bring the 2x4's and Flatout u bring a snorkel, Ill bring the beer and a video camera. We will get that sob out.
> How deep is it there? If its shallow enough, u could pull two wheels off to lighten it up and pick it up from the rear. Looks like u only need to get a few inches to clear the fender well. does the fender well come off? I would like to see if it floats, I dont thk I would want to bet my trailer it. Maybe with more floatation
> x2 on looks like somene attempted to use a 2x4


Buncha non-believers...but I do like that beer idea! :cheers:

I've got a question for you...does a bowling ball float?


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Gonna needs a "cherry picker" fo sure, LOL


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Well if nothing else, this guy's misfortune has entertained us this afternoon. :biggrin:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Another man driver . . . wg


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

poppadawg said:


> ...to clear the fender well....


Wouldn't want to bend the fender well, that would hurt the resale value fo sho....


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bighop said:


> It only matters until the weight being lifted equals the weight of the water displaced by the downward motion of the large V-hull that thing carries, then what happens Bill Nye?
> 
> How much does one of those trailers weigh?


did you forget about the 400# of ******* on the bow of the boat that's going to have to lift the trailer?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Get a plane and a treadmill....................


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> Get a plane and a treadmill....................


oh jeez - not that again!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

texasred said:


> It looks like there is a business card tucked in the window seal on the second pic. I bet a tow truck driver raced to get there first!


The card is one if our Police Officers cards advising the owner to contact PD when he gets back.

As of 3PM it is still down there in the same spot.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk 2012


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> did you forget about the 400# of ******* on the bow of the boat that's going to have to lift the trailer?


No two ******** that would attempt this will total 400#, 5-600# maybe...

and who said they have to stand on the bow?


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Like Gilbert said typical Dodge owner.(lol had too)


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

okay, so they stand on the stern

probably still do the same thing - dip down until the transom goes under water.

they probably won't be able to make it work from the water 

I'd like to see someone try it.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FireEater said:


> The card is one if our Police Officers cards advising the owner to contact PD when he gets back.
> 
> As of 3PM it is still down there in the same spot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk 2012


he gonna get a ticket or what? not sure I'd call that number.. LOL


----------



## Jetty Ling (Jul 2, 2010)

bighop said:


> No two ******** that would attempt this will total 400#, 5-600# maybe...
> 
> and who said they have to stand on the bow?


If this guy is a *******, he would have already got it out OR he is off somewhere devising a plan that will be well worth watching when he gets back! Whatever he does, I'm sure he had to go get more beer to make it work ...:beer:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> he gonna get a ticket or what? not sure I'd call that number.. LOL


 Maybe they want to help him get it out......maybe.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

someone in the area needs to go camp it with a camera, could be a $10,000 winner on the bloopers show! :rotfl:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm gonna put one of these on his windshield . . . wg


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Whiskey Girl said:


> I'm gonna put one of these on his windshield . . . wg


how can a woman driver get a man card revoked?


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> how can a woman driver get a man card revoked?


. . . well duh . . . it ain't my trailer . . . nor is it my Dodge . . . wg


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

If you look at the pic, you can see what appears to be a 2x4 in the crossbeam closest to the bulkhead. Guessing he couldn't the curve of the beam to climb up the 2x4 and basically stuck.. 

Me, I'd probably put a couple of extra life vests around the front portion along with some ropes attached to the back and fromt, put the wheel lift down and unhook it. Should float and if it doesn't, shouldn't require a lot of buoyancy or effort to make it float to at least get it to the ramp so it can be hooked back up to the tow vehicle. 

Bet that fella feels totally stupid.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> okay, so they stand on the stern
> 
> probably still do the same thing - dip down until the transom goes under water.
> 
> ...


You are so obsessed with Larry & Curly's weight that I will take them out of the equation and replace them with two hippity hops, which don't weigh chit.

Here's the plan:
Guy pulls boat up under trailer and inflates hippity hops between deck and trailer until wheels are up high enough to catch the bulkhead. Then he pulls the truck forward until the front wheels are on bulkhead, sets park brake, gets out and deflates hippity hops, backs boat out and ties up at ramp, gets back in truck and pulls trailer off bulkhead and backs down ramp and loads boat.

He obviously went to get some hippity hops. DUH!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

The guy probably had something in his coffee. Must have not even paid attention because he still went fishing. All he has to do is unhook the latch with a board or something, and back a little farther back and the trailer will fall in the water. The air in the tires will cause it to float, tie a rope to it and pull it to the ramp problem solved.:biggrin::biggrin: LOL


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Hmmmm*

Too many Buds and not enough sleep - does it every time !!!:biggrin::brew2:

Screw it I am goin fishin anyway --


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

Just heard the ******** are planning on drinking enough beer to build an empty-beer-can barge to back the boat onto and float it over to the ramp.

They need help, so they're asking anyone available to bring a case to TCD and do your part.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> You are so obsessed with Larry & Curly's weight that I will take them out of the equation and replace them with two hippity hops, which don't weigh chit.
> 
> Here's the plan:
> Guy pulls boat up under trailer and inflates hippity hops between deck and trailer until wheels are up high enough to catch the bulkhead. Then he pulls the truck forward until the front wheels are on bulkhead, sets park brake, gets out and deflates hippity hops, backs boat out and ties up at ramp, gets back in truck and pulls trailer off bulkhead and backs down ramp and loads boat.
> ...


that might work - if the hippity hops can support the weight of the trailer without hippity-popping.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

just throw a bunch of bowling balls in the water under the trailer to float it high enough to put the hippety hops under it


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> that might work - if the hippity hops can support the weight of the trailer without hippity-popping.


 I've seen 200 ft diameter tanks lifted and moved on air bags (kinda like a hovercraft). I'm pretty sure it would work. The beauty of this plan is that he can do it without anyone helping him.


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

I saw on Mythbusters if it sinks they can just fill it with ping-pong balls to recover it.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Copano/Aransas said:


> The guy probably had something in his coffee. Must have not even paid attention because he still went fishing. All he has to do is unhook the latch with a board or something, and back a little farther back and the trailer will fall in the water. The air in the tires will cause it to float, tie a rope to it and pull it to the ramp problem solved.:biggrin::biggrin: LOL


Better back up 20 replies and read...I got there first! LoL


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Ya know I can't believe that in 126 posts, no one has given the obvious easiest solution. Unhook the trailer and push it into the water. Now drive boat over trailer and lash it to the trailer. Drive the boat and trailer up the ramp. I seen Bill Dance do it in a video when he launched his boat with the tailer not fastened to the hitch ball. Of course his was only about a 14ft John boat. Bill Dance drove his trailer right back up to the truck as pretty as you please.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

BlueWaveEd said:


> Ya know I can't believe that in 126 posts, no one has given the obvious easiest solution. Unhook the trailer and push it into the water. Now drive boat over trailer and lash it to the trailer. Drive the boat and trailer up the ramp. I seen Bill Dance do it in a video when he launched his boat with the tailer not fastened to the hitch ball. Of course his was only about a 14ft John boat. Bill Dance drove his trailer right back up to the truck as pretty as you please.


Ha ha ha! Bill Dance cracks me up! :rotfl:

I saw one show where his trolling motor came loose on high speed and he held on to the tiller while the motor jumped all over the place. Makes me laugh just thinking about it. I'd love to fish with that guy. He'd keep ya laughing all day.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

we should go over there before he gets back, unhook the trailer and get it out, then hook this one back up to his truck. wait for him to get back and tell him we tried to help him by getting it out with some hippety hops, bowling balls and 4x4's, but were unsuccessful.


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> Ha ha ha! Bill Dance cracks me up! :rotfl:
> 
> I saw one show where his trolling motor came loose on high speed and he held on to the tiller while the motor jumped all over the place. Makes me laugh just thinking about it. I'd love to fish with that guy. He'd keep ya laughing all day.


Yes it is funny but it isn't while it is happening, it happened to me and I about *** myself.:headknock


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

jeff.w said:


> we should go over there before he gets back, unhook the trailer and get it out, then hook this one back up to his truck. wait for him to get back and tell him we tried to help him by getting it out with some hippety hops, bowling balls and 4x4's, but were unsuccessful.


:rotfl: at least the winch post is still good.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> crossover huh? what you got?


I have a Shoalwater Flats. It's not a semi-flat, semi-cat, fish-n-ski tweener like a Desperado. :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> :rotfl: at least the winch post is still good.


 jack too looks like :rotfl:


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

roundman said:


> jack too looks like :rotfl:


that's what surge brakes will get'cha


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Any update at TCD? I want to see how this guy gets it out.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

jeff.w said:


> we should go over there before he gets back, unhook the trailer and get it out, then hook this one back up to his truck. wait for him to get back and tell him we tried to help him by getting it out with some hippety hops, bowling balls and 4x4's, but were unsuccessful.


With a little air in the tire...at least it's still drivable!


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Obviously the Express Lane for those who don't want to wait. Just come in with the bow high and jump her right onto the trailer. It's best to to coincide initial contact with the truck driver hitting the gas. This transfers the boat' s inertia into additional needed power to get the trailer back on the dock.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

I cannot wait to see how the trailer owner would resolve this problem... the suspension is killing me. Could one of you go to the TCD to camp out, video and let us know? mighty please?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I have a Shoalwater Flats. It's not a semi-flat, semi-cat, fish-n-ski tweener like a Desperado. :cheers: :biggrin:


so you're a partner in the boat with 007? that sucks... maybe one day you can get a boat that does it all :biggrin:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I bet he got ****** and threw a fit cause he was waiting too long to launch. Then he got the trailer stuck.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> so you're a partner in the boat with 007? that sucks... maybe one day you can get a boat that does it all :biggrin:


No... mine is a 2010 model and paid for! :slimer: See you 50 miles offshore... I'll be in the Pursuit! :cheers:


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

FlatoutFishin said:


> It'll float...4 inflated tires will keep it there no problem! .


Maybe I just don't get it? How would a floating trailer work? Seems like you would have hell trying to put a boat onto a trailer that's floating...


----------



## InkedAngler (Dec 11, 2011)

I fish over there quite often and have sat there just being entertained by watching some of the people coming in and out of there and their blooperS.. some people should have to take a class before bringing out a boat

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## motorman007 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey, I heard there was a guy yelling at him to hurry up, so he could launch his boat huh


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Poor guy, gotta fix or replace trailer AND buy a different truck! Def a marked vehicle in the 2cool poparotzi sights!


----------



## motorman007 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey Nasa engineers out of work and now they are launching boats.:brew2:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

what is a desporado?


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Put two jacks in line with the trailer tires, raise up and pull forward. Jacks will roll with it til the tires are up. 

No one is down there watching?


Cody C


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

No newpics, novideo, come on fellas, I know someone has to be out there waiting and watching. :biggrin: 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> No... mine is a 2010 model and paid for! :slimer: See you 50 miles offshore... I'll be in the Pursuit! :cheers:


ahhh.. so you also fish offshore with Chase This!?


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry, been making to many medical calls on the box to get back down there. Got my last bite of dinner down (goat chops) and we get another call. 

Now about to take a shower and study a book before bed. Cable is out so we can't watch Hatfields and McCoys. DVR at home is set though. Funny thing, the last call we had, above the door at the house it said Hatfields as that was their last name. 

We are launching when we get off in the morning to fish the Hall of Fame tourney. If for some reason it is still down there, I'll update. 




Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk 2012


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

2cool first, all others later. :biggrin: 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

24Buds said:


> what is a desporado?


Just look at the picture posted... LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> ahhh.. so you also fish offshore with Chase This!?


Nah... ours is a twin 200hp center console with no "BOOM"! :spineyes: :slimer:


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

i saw that too. before i got a good look thought there was an additional ramp made.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

tomtom83 said:


> Maybe I just don't get it? How would a floating trailer work? Seems like you would have hell trying to put a boat onto a trailer that's floating...


Has no one ever backed an aluminum trailer up at a deep ramp, or actually looked at their aluminum trailer after they've backed their boat off...the thing is floating if the wheels are under enough. More axles...more it'll float. That tandem axle at most weighs 800-850#, 4 fully inflated tires will float it. Maybe not high up like a boat, but it'll be floating!

Back down a ramp just enough to cover your fenders on a trailer and get out and look!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Has no one ever backed an aluminum trailer up at a deep ramp, or actually looked at their aluminum trailer after they've backed their boat off...the thing is floating if the wheels are under enough. More axles...more it'll float. That tandem axle at most weighs 800-850#, 4 fully inflated tires will float it. Maybe not high up like a boat, but it'll be floating!
> 
> Back down a ramp just enough to cover your fenders on a trailer and get out and look!


Rookies.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Has no one ever backed an aluminum trailer up at a deep ramp, or actually looked at their aluminum trailer after they've backed their boat off...the thing is floating if the wheels are under enough. More axles...more it'll float. That tandem axle at most weighs 800-850#, 4 fully inflated tires will float it. Maybe not high up like a boat, but it'll be floating!
> 
> Back down a ramp just enough to cover your fenders on a trailer and get out and look!


I can attest this will not happen. Several years back during we were fishing the East shoreline area of Trinity pretty hard. The original ramp @ Double Bayou stops & drops off abruptly into deep water at the last piling. We found this to be a problem more than once at low tide. While backing down, dangling the second axle off the end trying to get the boat on the trailer, I went a little too far, & CLUNK. An aluminum trailer with four tires w/ 45lbs of air in them can be lifted by one man when underwater while someone he trusts slowly pulls forward, but it will not float.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I can attest this will not happen. Several years back during we were fishing the East shoreline area of Trinity pretty hard. The original ramp @ Double Bayou stops & drops off abruptly into deep water at the second piling. We found this to be a problem more than once at low tide. While backing down, dangling the second axle off the end trying to get the boat on the trailer, I went a little too far, & CLUNK. An aluminum trailer with four tires w/ 45lbs of air in them can be lifted by one man when underwater while someone he trusts slowly pulls forward, but it will not float.


It will float if you run 52psi.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Jay Baker said:


> It will float if you run 52psi.


How do you get a boat on a floating trailer?


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

boomgoon said:


> Rookies.


Well as soon as I figure out this airplane / treadmill thing I'll start testing the trailer buoyancy issue.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> How do you get a boat on a floating trailer?


You get a pencil and some paper and draw it on.:rotfl:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bobby said:


> You get a pencil and some paper and draw it on.:rotfl:


I do my best work with crayons.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

My trailer would float at GYB but not in Clear Lake. At GYB, I used to have to leave it a little shallow, run the boat on it, then back it further in to fully load it. It also has floatation from the 4 by 12 wood bunk boards.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mont said:


> My trailer would float at GYB but not in Clear Lake.


Higher salinity?


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Again, the deeper the tire goes...the more lift...if the tires are shallow and not fully submerged they won't float. You drop a back axle and the front is still hitting pavement or only half under...it wont float...yet! Get both under and watch that backend popup!


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Again, the deeper the tire goes...the more lift...if the tires are shallow and not fully submerged they won't float.


So once the tires go under water they will start floating? I need to submerge the tires to create buoyancy corrrect?

This experiment is getting out of hand!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

tomtom83 said:


> So once the tires go under water they will start floating? I need to submerge the tires to create buoyancy corrrect?
> 
> This experiment is getting out of hand!


Exactly...steeper the boat ramp, the more you'll see it occur. BlkJck even said himself..."one man can handle it"...well why is that...because it's becoming buoyant!


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Exactly...steeper the boat ramp, the more you'll see it occur.


How steep do you think?


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

tomtom83 said:


> How steep do you think?


Yeah, about that much!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

all this trying to figure it out on the internet and nobody from this thread has gone down there to physically try to float it?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FoF, will you go dump your trailer off the dike and take some pictures of it floating?... we just aint picturing it.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> FoF, will you go dump your trailer off the dike and take some pictures of it floating?... we just aint picturing it.


Only if I can run you over with it first!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

What was he thinking... or maybe he had his wife backing the trailer!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> FoF, will you go dump your trailer off the dike and take some pictures of it floating?... we just aint picturing it.


Do you think he has flood insurance in his trailer? Where will he sleep if his home floods?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Do you think he has flood insurance in his trailer? Where will he sleep if his home floods?


I thought he was living with 007?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Ouch! I hope he was able to get his boat back on.


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

rlw said:


> From the classifieds down below, does this guy drive a dodge??
> 
> *WTB-Trailer for 22' bay boat*
> Looking for used tandem axle trailer. Aluminum is good or Galvanized in decent condition will work also. Not looking for perfection, just better than what I have now.


LOL, no I don't drive a Dodge and I don't fish anywhere near ya'll


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> What was he thinking... or maybe he had his wife backing the trailer!


Good idea! Blame it on the wife  :brew:

and lose the boat!

and weekend fishing!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

FoF I apologize, I didnt mean to hurt your feelings. Thanks for the red too, it kinda added some color in there.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> FoF I apologize, I didnt mean to hurt your feelings. Thanks for the red too, it kinda added some color in there.


are you bothered?


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Dang it...I wish I worked down there close to the dike so I could go see if it's still there. I'm very curious if he was able to get it back on land.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> are you bothered?


No, apparently he is/was. I just dont want to hurt any ones feelings being the super nice guy I am.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> No, apparently he is/was. I just dont want to hurt any ones feelings being the super nice guy I am.


It was intended for IJ, but since I couldn't give him anymore...you volunteered...being the nice guy and all!

I'm sorry if your e-feelings got wha-wha'd on...I'll try and do better next time!


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

I aint readin all this ****, so.....to whomever thinks this will float??? What good would it do if when I back in the water to retrieve my rig and the trailer floats????? I've had to get in and strap it "up" to the boat so the wind/tide wouldn't push the boat over before pulling out(alone), but.....I would (if my rig) get 2 small boats(alum etc) with a few guys in each(may cost a few bucks)....1 on each side, tied off and lift while I pulled forward...simple, but expensive...as far as weight?? negligible...If it weighed 400lbs, that would be 1man(weight dispersement) in each boat, but I doubt it weighs that much...Once the tires hit "solid" it would take the weight.

We placed septic tanks in the marsh @ Aransas Pass in the 80s for duck hunting and the small weighed 3500 lbs...the large weighed 5000lbs.....they floated in 14" of water(large) and 10" with Don Klines hoist...I'm sure some here remember these rigs...Max used them also in the marsh...Doesn't take much water to displace a LOT of weight


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> How do you get a boat on a floating trailer?


This???

I live in N/Pa and fish a lot, and see a lot of launching....and seen some nightmares there....mine too

Our ramps are steep to allow for the 5' tidal difference every 6+ hours. If the trailers wold float, this could not happen....


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

OMG! Why can't you guys accept the fact that some trailers will float in certain circumstances? I've floated mine off the end of a ramp. Its an aluminum single axle with 4" x 12" bunks. Trust me it can happen, but I'm not saying that particular trailer will float, only that some do. Let's move on please.

Anybody out at the dike today? Just wondering if the trailer is gone.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

yall'r kill'n me! . . . wg


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> are you bothered?


Have some too, whinernetJ


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

My tandem axle McClain floats all the time. I just get back in the truck and pull up a little bit till the tires touch. I don't get why y'all don't think it's possible. Those trailers are light.


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

fishcatchr said:


> My tandem axle McClain floats all the time.


How much air is in the tires? And how steep is the ramp?


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Can we agree that:
A: some trailers may float under the right circumstances
B: not ALL trailers will float

Seriously...back to the trailer hanging off the wall - anybody in the area for an update?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> Have some too, whinernetJ


thank you, may I have another?


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

mines bigger


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> thank you, may I have another?


You must spread reputation before giving it to whinernetJ again!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> Can we agree that:
> A: some trailers may float under the right circumstances
> B: not ALL trailers will float
> 
> Seriously...back to the trailer hanging off the wall - anybody in the area for an update?


no, we got to figure this out by typing all possible answers first.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Any update on the trailer?


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

clint623 said:


> Any update on the trailer?


On my way out there now to take a picture so that we can have some closure before the day ends. . . wg


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Whiskey Girl said:


> On my way out there now to take a picture so that we can have some closure before the day ends. . . wg


You take a picture of 2 white pvc guide poles sticking up outta the water...all I can say is, I told y'all that wouldn't work!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

trailer is in the water?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Maybe he could get some big inflated inner tubes and strap them to the trailer, lower it to the water, and retrieve it at the ramp.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

BullyARed said:


> Maybe he could get some big inflated inner tubes and strap them to the trailer, lower it to the water, and retrieve it at the ramp.


 Man, we done figured out how to do this about 160 posts ago.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

The trailer and truck were gone as of noon today.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> Man, we done figured out how to do this about 160 posts ago.


He's already got 4 attached! :headknock


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> Man, we done figured out how to do this about 160 posts ago.


Some how it has to be refreshed!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

boomgoon said:


> The trailer and truck were gone as of noon today.


Somebody should tell Whiskey Girl.

I'd still like to know how he got it out. hwell:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> The trailer and truck were gone as of noon today.


glad to hear you got your truck and trailer out of that mess.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

boomgoon said:


> The trailer and truck were gone as of noon today.


That's no closure - still doesn't clarify if the trailer floated or not . . . wg


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Chuck Norris did it. With a toothpick, some duck tape, and a 40oz


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

poppadawg said:


> Chuck Norris did it. With a toothpick, some duck tape, and a 40oz


i heard he just sneezed.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Who knew a boat ramp blooper picture would go "viral" on 2cool???


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

You can bet your bottom dollar that if I see a blue Dodge pulling a tandem trailer, I'm going to ask him! :slimer:


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

They do it in freshwater too ...


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> They do it in freshwater too ...


 Crossovers....................:rotfl:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> glad to hear you got your truck and trailer out of that mess.


Like I would be caught dead driving a dodge.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> They do it in freshwater too ...


That blows!

Clint


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> They do it in freshwater too ...


is that not also a dodge?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Bull Red said:


>


If my UPS woman looked like that ... I'd be ordering stuff and junk and junk and stuff daily.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

it's one of dem there yotas


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> Like I would be caught dead driving a dodge.


i know what you mean, your trailer looks pretty bad. :slimer:


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I bet she floats!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

FlatoutFishin said:


> I bet she floats!


doesn't look like it FoF. (will you let it go already)


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

clint623 said:


> doesn't look like it FoF. (will you let it go already)


OMG...of course she'll float...got built in floatation...Oh, I see your "only" 22, so it will take you some time to learn this....best leave it to us ole men anyways......


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

ha, your a funny guy hook... look at some of the suggestions that the "ole men" suggested to get the trailer unstuck.........

Clint


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Bull Red said:


>












What brown can do for you!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

BullyARed said:


> What brown can do for you!


She can back my trailer anyday!


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

We were there yesterday and I think it happened right before we came back in. We launched at first light and this wasn't there, by the time we were leaving the dock darkness was not an excuse. The guys that belonged to it were in a Gulf Coast. It took us a while to realize who this mess belonged to because there were like 7 boats loading up at the same time. After we hung out for a while, only one boat was staying in the water. I assume that the guy that went to get the truck just thought there were 4 ramps not 3. Funniest part is that EVERYONE was taking pics and laughing, all the while this poor sob was sitting 30 yards away in his boat just having to watch!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

i thought fp10 had a toyota??


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

cfred said:


> We were there yesterday and I think it happened right before we came back in. We launched at first light and this wasn't there, by the time we were leaving the dock darkness was not an excuse. The guys that belonged to it were in a Gulf Coast. It took us a while to realize who this mess belonged to because there were like 7 boats loading up at the same time. After we hung out for a while, only one boat was staying in the water. I assume that the guy that went to get the truck just thought there were 4 ramps not 3. Funniest part is that EVERYONE was taking pics and laughing, all the while this poor sob was sitting 30 yards away in his boat just having to watch!


Yep I was right it looked like a GC trailer.


----------



## zparkertx (Feb 24, 2012)

Good plan, bad execution.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Whiskey Girl said:


> That's no closure - still doesn't clarify if the trailer floated or not . . . wg


Anyone find out how they removed the trailer from TCD??


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

If the owner is a member here and read all the comments, that may turn out to be the closest guarded secrete of the year. He probably decided to hire someone to do a "snatch and grab" recovery and have it delivered to an undisclosed location. (Paying cash of course.)

He would know that there would be about a 99% chance someone would be there to witness it and then post a video here or on YouTube. I doubt he would want to become an instant celebrity in that manner and would be willing to shell out some extra cash to get it done. Hell, I know I would.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Don't look at me... I launched in Surfside..

a


----------

